

Telerik Open Sources World’s Largest Library of UI Tools - trucious
http://www.telerik.com/company/press-releases/2014/04/16/telerik-open-sources-world-s-largest-library-of-ui-tools-and-javascript-framework-features-with-telerik-kendo-ui-core

======
bsaul
Just tried their grid control. Truely impressive work. Wonder how and if it
will be integrated into other frameworks now (think angular-ui like project).

------
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7602854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7602854)

